# RIP Julio Ruelas



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Got some bad news today, julio ruelas, one of the founding fathers of Dukes Car Club, along with his brothers, passed away this morning after a courageous battle in the hospital. I knew this man, so it is hitting close to home. I am sure most of you who ever owned a bomb or were into lowriding knew Julio. My prayers and condolences go out to the rest of the family!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

rip


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

whether we own bombs or not. Julio touched us all as one of the great influences in the lowrider movement. May he rest in peace, send our love and respect to his familia. :angel:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 21 2007, 06:25 PM~7047745
> *Got some bad news today, julio ruelas, one of the founding fathers of Dukes Car Club, along with his brothers, passed away this morning after a courageous battle in the hospital. I knew this man, so it is hitting close to home. I am sure most of you who ever owned a bomb or were into lowriding knew Julio. My prayers and condolences go out to the rest of the family!
> *



 :angel: Rip That was a legendary guy right there...


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rip


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RIP


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice Pic Rich,

Rest in Peace Julio.....

Condolances to the family and club...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

condolences from OURLIFE.......... RIP .................


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

RIP


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I had the pleasure of meeting him in vegas, the most friendliest guy.



Ride In Peace


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

R.I.P FROM ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

man, thats really too bad!.... :tears:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

wow thats a shocker, R.I.P. to a legend in the game


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sad day in lowriding


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

A true legend in the lowrider community,Our condolences go to the Ruelas/Dukes family from Viejitos CC New Mexico.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Our condolences to the Ruelas Family in the lost of a father, brother, friend, & a fellow StreetLowrider. May Julio Rest In Piece, a trend setter in the StreetLowrider lifestyle world. 

Much love from the Street Low familia.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P from Low Creations C.C. :angel:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Major influence and a major loss. May he R.I.P.. Love and respect to his family and the Dukes.

Tyrone


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

RIP


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

I have been fortunate to know many a lowrider near and far and (he is/was) one of the nicest, coolest, warmest and jovial. people. If it wasn't for him and his familia, bombs, let alone lowriders and the culture would not be the same. I appreciate all you have done for us Julio, we all send our thoughts and prayers to the Ruelas family.
Peace,
~M~


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

mutch love from Dukes Pasadena we will always miss you see you up in heaven with that 39 still representing i will always remember what you always told me 

Dukes never die the just multiply a quote from Mr 39 himself


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

The _upmost respect_ to one of the forefathers of this lifestyle, Senor Ruelas descanse en paz .


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

_*R.I.P.*_


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

REST IN PEACE...FROM IMPERIALS LOS ANGELES...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WILL BE MISSED R.I.P KEITH GROUPE CC


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

my condolences goes out to the ruelos family and dukes cc


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

OUR CONDOLENCES GOES OUT TO THE RUELAS FAMILIA & THE DUKE'S CAR CLUB'S. MAY JULIO REST IN PEACE. FROM NORTHERN-CAL DUKE'S.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn that sucks big time on behalf of GOODTIMES CC our condolences to his family.. 
May he rest in peace


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

R.I.P from Firme-Image


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

RIP


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

On behalf of the S.F.V CHAPTER MAJESTICS, R.I.P. TO A REAL OG, and our prayers are with the family :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears

my prayers goes out to his family..

*..he is a lowrider icon...!!!!* one of the nicest, coolest, guys you will ever meet..i'm glad we got to speak about lowriding.

wow.....its a sad day in the lowriding world... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

i'm stunned....


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

RIP TO A LOWRIDING LEGEND & A IDOL TO ME :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

RIP From the San Francisco Blvd Kings......... He was with out a doubt a Low Rider ICON.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

R.I.P. JULIO YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

RIP FROM THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA COUNTY


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

R.I.P , descanse en paz!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO JULIO AND HIS FAMLIY AND THE DUKES C.C

TASTE OF LATIN C.C

R.I.P JULIO


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

r.i.p :angel:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:angel: :angel: r.i.p


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

R.I.P. Julio :angel:

from the Bay Area Bosses


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear the sad news. Rest in peace. HIGHTONE C.C.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

DAM RIP :angel:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

May his soul Rest In Peace.  From Spellbound CC Hawaii.


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

Our prayers go out to Juilo Ruelas, and the entire DUKES C.C. keep rolling homie,show them how its done.......... R.I.P :angel: 

Supreme Familia C.C


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

R.I.P. 
Prayers to his family and friends


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Rest in peace Julio. You will be missed but never forgotten Homie. Our prayers go out to the family and DUKES car club at this time. From TECHNIQUES members WORLD WIDE.*


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:tears: :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P ....JULIO


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 21 2007, 05:25 PM~7047745
> *Got some bad news today, julio ruelas, one of the founding fathers of Dukes Car Club, along with his brothers, passed away this morning after a courageous battle in the hospital. I knew this man, so it is hitting close to home. I am sure most of you who ever owned a bomb or were into lowriding knew Julio. My prayers and condolences go out to the rest of the family!
> *


Bro, like it was already said, I don't think you had to have owned a bomba to know who Julio Ruelas was. I send his familia and Dukes Car Club condolences from my familia and Brown Society Car Club, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*RIP Mr.Ruelas*
:angel:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

R.I.P. Ruelas familia take care stay strong Julio will be missed :angel: peace :angel:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

R.I.P from Bajito y Suavecito C.C.


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

REST IN PEACE JULIO RUELAS, :angel: :angel: :angel: 

THE GODFATHER OF Low Riding :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

RIP... JULIO RUELAS 0?/0?/19?? TO 1/21/2007 

A recap of those honored (as reported in the November '05 issue) is as follows: The Leadership Honor was awarded to Julio Ruelas, founder of Duke's Car Club. For more than five decades as a maestro de la vida, Mr. Ruelas has integrated lowriding with family values and Chicano culture. Julio thank you for some of the most beautiful and famous lowriders in history. REST IN PEACE JULIO , YOU WILL BE MISSED MAY GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY AND HELP THEM THROUGH THIS HARD TIME...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:tears: RIP julio


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

RIP


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

R.I.P TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*A TRUE LOWRIDER ICON-------------- HE WILL LIVE ON FOREVER IN LOWRIDER HISTORY...!!!*

WE ARE ALL BROTHERS IN THIS LIFESTYLE...

RIP.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

R.I.P. and god bless the family


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

RIP Julio.... Thanks for the Memories!!!


----------



## danger 50 (Nov 24, 2005)

A prayer from our family to Julio Ruelas and the Ruelas family stay strong and always remember. "El espiritu nunca muere solo descansa."uni and the Aguilar family Dukes c.c.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

I HAVE WITH A DEEP RESPECT AND GREAT SADNESS MAY HE REST IN PEACE

JULIO RUELAS... MAY GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

RIP... :angel: 
A TRUE PIONEER IN THE LOWRIDER INDUSTRY...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

rip


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

R.I.P........................may he ride low in the clouds


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: 
from LifeS FinesT family...


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sad to hear after it looked like he was pulling through, may he rest in peace, my condolences go out to the Ruelas Family and the Dukes Car Club


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

R.I.P. OUR CONDOLENCES TO THE RUELAS/DUKES FAMILY FROM THE CARDENAS FAMILIA.


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

got my first cruise night trophie from him.what an honor that was.will miss him dearly r.i.p julio


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

wow..the last I read I thought he was doing better...All I can say is it was an honor to speak with him over the phone and then to meet him in person and to just talk "lowriding" with him..he is truly and undoubtedly one of the real OGs in this game and his presence I'm sure will be missed...May he rest i peace...and my condolences go out to his family and to all those that knew him personally..


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

RIP from Slow Lane Familia!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

R.I.P


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cycoace_@Jan 22 2007, 06:12 PM~7057293
> *REST IN PEACE JULIO RUELAS,  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> THE GODFATHER OF Low Riding  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...




:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Classic Memories (Jul 13, 2006)

We lost a great man and brother and friend to many. Julio will never be forgotten he will allways be remembered. Condolances to the family and club for the loss of our brother julio. RIP Julio 

Conrad Garcia
Classic Memories C.C


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

TO THE FAMILY OF JULIO RUELAS AND DUKES FAMILY OUR SINCERE PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU.

EASTSIDE CAR CLUB
FRENSO CA.


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

ride in peace


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

heard a dedication to mr julio ruelas{rip] on the radio yesterday ,on the art laboe show ,,,,,,,,,,,the song was *cruising*


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

'' REST IN PEACE'' JULIO FROM LA's FINEST CC.


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

Rest in peace Julio prayers go out to your family :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

R I P A real OG in this game


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

Rest :angel:


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 21 2007, 07:25 PM~7047745
> *Got some bad news today, julio ruelas, one of the founding fathers of Dukes Car Club, along with his brothers, passed away this morning after a courageous battle in the hospital. I knew this man, so it is hitting close to home. I am sure most of you who ever owned a bomb or were into lowriding knew Julio. My prayers and condolences go out to the rest of the family!
> *


X2 From the Oldies C.C. Familia R.I.P.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7063414
> *heard a dedication to mr julio ruelas{rip] on the radio yesterday ,on the art laboe show ,,,,,,,,,,,the song was cruising
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul for Old Memories posted this up on the Chevy Bombs forum

Hello everyone, 

"I just received a call from Satch, Here is the information for Julio Ruelas Viewing and his Funeral.

The Viewing will be held at Forest Lawn in Glendale on Friday Jan 26, 2007 from 7pm to 9pm
Forest Lawn - Glendale 
1712 S. Glendale Avenue
Glendale, CA 91205 

The funeral will be held at Forest Lawn in Glendale on Saturday Jan 27, 2007 starting at 9 am
Forest Lawn - Glendale 
1712 S. Glendale Avenue
Glendale, CA 91205 


I have been asked if you want to bring your car, please do so. 

if I get more information, i will post it."

So if you can roll out do so!!


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://myspace-588.vo.llnwd.net/00321/88/55/321025588_m.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />RIP... JULIO RUELAS 0?/0?/19?? TO 1/21/2007 

A recap of those honored (as reported in the November '05 issue) is as follows: The Leadership Honor was awarded to Julio Ruelas, founder of Duke's Car Club. For more than five decades as a maestro de la vida, Mr. Ruelas has integrated lowriding with family values and Chicano culture. Julio thank you for some of the most beautiful and famous lowriders in history. REST IN PEACE JULIO , YOU WILL BE MISSED MAY GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY AND HELP THEM THROUGH THIS HARD TIME...<img src=\'http://myspace-556.vo.llnwd.net/00369/65/50/369480556_s.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BERNALILLO NEW MEXICO CHAPTER...*


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

huge loss in lowriding... there will never be another Julio Ruelas...

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EAST BAY DUKES (Mar 19, 2006)

:tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

its not gonna be the same not seeing his bomb at shows. R.I.P. JULIO. you will definately be missed


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PARA UN GRAN MAESTRO, RYDE IN PEACE JULIO,YOU'LL FOR SURE BE MISSED,BUT DEFINITLY NOT FORGOTTEN,SINCERE CONDOLECES TO THE RUELAS AND DUKES FAMILIA FROM SANTANA C.C


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

RIP MY BROTHER.... :angel: :angel:  FROM THE NEWSTYLE FAMILIA........


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

R.I.P Julio :angel: Atleast now we know you will be watching us. And the rest of the CarClubs.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

R I P FROM STYLISTICS FAMILY :angel:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P "Julio" a lowriding legend :angel:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:angel: RIP Julio


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## blvdmagazine.com (Nov 24, 2005)

R.I.P. Julio and condolences to the Ruelas familia.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

RIP :angel: AND CONDOLENCES TO THE RUELAS FAMILY...... FROM MUNOZ WHEELS


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

R.I.P. FROM VIEJITOS N.ILLINIOS


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

There is never enough to say about a lowrider legend. 
I consider myself very privledged to have known and spent time with Julio Ruelas.

I have nothing but the upmost respect for Julio and all in his family. 
As soon as I joined the club I was welcomed with Pride and Honor from all original Members.
They didnt nick pick my car for hours nor mke me jump through firey hoops to earn a plaque.

That is what DUKES is about, sharing the art of Lowridering in the community. 
MECHA and other positive orginizations based in the heart of the community.

This is what Julio and other DUKES members have taught us.

We all know who the lowrider Legends are. and without a doubt JULIO RUELAS is a lowrider legend.


MEXICA TIAHUI, JULIO, RIP.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cycoace_@Jan 22 2007, 05:12 PM~7057293
> *REST IN PEACE JULIO RUELAS,  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> THE GODFATHER OF Low Riding  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...


anymore pics from back in the day ?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

On behalf of HARVEY REYES President BAKERSFIELD CARNALES UNIDOS CHAPTER EST. 1975 + ALL OTHER CHAPTERS MERCED,COALINGA,WASCO,PASO ROBLES. SEND OUR PRAYERS TO JULIOS FAMILY+ ALL THE DUKE MEMBERS OF THE DUKES CAR CLUB. MAY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jan 22 2007, 12:27 AM~7051846
> *R.I.P. JULIO YOU WILL BE MISSED
> 
> 
> ...


T.T.T rest in peace MR.39


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

our deepest sympathies. I was reading about Julio in the Nov 2005 Lowrider Magazine. Cool Homeboy. Lowrider community loss a legend.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

wow...just read this today...my deepest condolences to the Ruelas family and the Duke's... 
RIP Julio- a TRUE legend...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 25 2007, 09:43 PM~7087651
> *anymore pics from back in  the day ?
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: OUR PRAYERS WITH THE HOLE DUKES FAMILY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

R.I.P. FROM THE SOCIOS FAMILY :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

On behalf of Eddie, myself, and the ChevyBombs.com website,

Rest in Peace Julio Ruelas.

Without you, we wouldn't have a website dedicated to the bombs you created in Lowriding.


Juan, aka Aeroman
www.chevybombs.com Admin


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Although He has passed, His legacy will live for an eternity. RIP uffin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

rip from our style la


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

today on http://www.autoblog.com/

RIP


----------



## DUKES Australia (Aug 28, 2008)

I never had the priveledge of meeting Julio Ruelas although i did attend his memorial late last year whilst i was visiting the united states from australia it was unfortunate that i did not meet this great man who meant so much to so many people.

To see first hand the freinds and family that julio left behind i felt a scense of gratitude which everyone gave for knowing him.

I was so impressed with how the DUKES were such a big part of lowrider and custom history that over the past twelve months i have extended the DUKES to australian shores i am honored to anounce with the support of Fernando Ruelas to join the DUKES in starting the DUKES AUSTRALIA chapter.

I hope that by helping extending DUKES to Australia the future and past will keep the lifestyle of lowriding as a tribute to julio and everyone who made DUKES the legendary club that it is today.

R.I.P. Julio 

DUKES.c.c. Australia
J.B.


----------



## DUKES Australia (Aug 28, 2008)

I never had the priveledge of meeting Julio Ruelas although i did attend his memorial late last year whilst i was visiting the united states from australia it was unfortunate that i did not meet this great man who meant so much to so many people.

To see first hand the freinds and family that julio left behind i felt a scense of gratitude which everyone gave for knowing him.

I was so impressed with how the DUKES were such a big part of lowrider and custom history that over the past twelve months i have extended the DUKES to australian shores i am honored to anounce with the support of Fernando Ruelas to join the DUKES in starting the DUKES AUSTRALIA chapter.

I hope that by helping extending DUKES to Australia the future and past will keep the lifestyle of lowriding as a tribute to julio and everyone who made DUKES the legendary club that it is today.

R.I.P. Julio 

DUKES.c.c. Australia
J.B.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P


----------

